# Gaggia Lessons



## ferdinand (Sep 5, 2014)

Not sure how this works, but since I have a bit of budget left I'm looking for a couple of lesson sessions to help me learn the ropes with a Gaggia Classic.

I need to wait a few days for a real tamper and bottomless portafilta to arrive, then is there an experienced forum member with a Gaggia Classic who would visit of an evening to help me climb the learning curve?

I think I'm probably looking for a couple of evening sessions a couple of weeks apart.

My setup is Gaggia Classic and MDF Grinder with the Silvia foamer.

Happy to make a suitable payment or donation to your favourite charity in return.

I am in Mansfield.

I can be PM'd or replies put on here.

Rgds

Ferdinand


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Watch some youtube videos, buy lots of beans, and play away!

I would offer but its a little to far for me.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

It's a good request - and if I was on your doorstep I'd offer. I don't know if it would be worth restarting (or re-titling, if it's posible, which I don't think it is) your thread with 'Mansfield' in the title so that it attracts someone that lives near you. Good luck.


----------



## ferdinand (Sep 5, 2014)

Phil104 said:


> It's a good request - and if I was on your doorstep I'd offer. I don't know if it would be worth restarting (or re-titling, if it's posible, which I don't think it is) your thread with 'Mansfield' in the title so that it attracts someone that lives near you. Good luck.


Thanks all, I might do that. REally anyone between say Nottingham - Derby - Newark - Chesterfield is in easy range.

Plan B is to make it with a helmet cam and make you all critique the videos...

Ferdinand


----------



## nordberg (Jul 23, 2013)

Limini in Bradford do home barista training and will help you with your own setup I believe.


----------

